# What food best in folic



## CookLikeJulia (Mar 24, 2010)

As what we known Women who are pregnant or might become pregnant need folic acid (vitamin  B9 or folate, as it's known in its naturally occurring state) for a  number of compelling reasons . can you give me a sample of where we can get more folic acid on it specially the veggies and fruit what are they ? need help .


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 24, 2010)

Fruits and Veggies like spinach,cabbage,banana,asparagus,peaches and broccoli are rich in folic..also liver is a best source too
here is a complete list
Foods High in Folic Acid


----------



## joanaugusts (Mar 25, 2010)

Sweet potatoes, dried beans, split peas, lentils, soy products nuts especially almonds, peaches, bananas and the best source, calve's liver, yeah I know gross, not one of my favorites either. There are more, these are the ones I know off the top of my head, try to google it and see what comes up


----------

